
Sending a Person to Mars Is the Last Thing You Would Want to Do - intergalactic
http://www.intergalactictravel.space/peopleonmars.php
======
nostrademons
NASA's had a robotic presence on Mars since 2003. Spirit operated from
2003-2010, Opportunity from 2003-present, Curiosity from 2012-present. All of
these have been fairly widely reported in pop culture, and NASA continues to
actively make & publicize discoveries from them:

[http://mars.nasa.gov/mer/home/](http://mars.nasa.gov/mer/home/)

